# Sysinstall - Ports



## t1t4n (Jun 18, 2012)

When I try to get ports through sysinstall *I* get this:

```
Unable to transfer the ports distribution from [url]ftp://ftp.freebsd.org[/url]
```

What to do?


----------



## SirDice (Jun 18, 2012)

Stop using sysinstall, especially for things like this.

To get the ports tree use portsnap(8).


----------

